# Takamura knives. Any opinions? Have you heard about them?



## dan gershon (Nov 5, 2013)

So, my mind was set on getting the Nenohi Nenox Corian Gyutou.
Altough I'm used to lighter knives, I have my cheap anonymous brand Gyuto for basically everything, and I wanted to get a knife for the fine work.

I walked into MTC or the Japanese culinary center (I'm not sure about the name) in NYC, and talked to one of there experts, after I told him what I'm looking for he suggested I try one of hes Takamura knives, to cut a carrot.

I said I would take a look at the knife, the carrot is not really necessary... 

As he is reaching for the knife and handing it to me, we turn around and a cutting board with a carrot is already there
So I tryed to slice it once.

It was crazy
A real hard carrot, No effort WHAT SO EVER.
Like I was slicing fish

The sliced pieces came out shiny and so smooth it was like magic
The knife was really incredible, He explained that these knives have a core made out of High Speed Powdered Steel (HSPS)
and thats what makes them so sharp, also that is the reason the bevel angle on those is 50/50
so the core will remain exposed evenly on both sides.

I ran it a couple of times on my finger just to make sure the carrot wasn't a special one or something, it was incredibly sharp. 
Minor cuts remain on my finger from the slightest movement, I tested the corian the same way it wasn't even close

So, now he showed me the price.

260$ for the 8 1/4"

At that point I satrted to get suspicious, How come I never heard about it before?
He said that they are fairly new and just came out last year.

Does anybody got to work with one of those? 
Can you share your knowledge? 

Thanks


----------



## dan gershon (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you for your response.
I cant begin to explain how that knife felt.
It was see it to believe it kinda thing

Any body who owned a takamura?


----------



## dan gershon (Nov 5, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkTfAYlo4OY

It was really THAT good.

sry for dblpost


----------

